# Valiant Charger - Suburban Mayhem



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Suburban Mayhem is a 2006 Australian film directed by Paul Goldman. It was filmed in Sydney and Newcastle, Australia.
Katrina (Emily Barclay) is a 19-year-old single mum who's planning to get away with murder.










I didn't think much of the movie, but the car featured was too good an opportunity to replicate in scale. I bought a Trax 1/24 scale Charger VJ, a nice diecast replica with detailed interior and correct inline 6 cylinder 'hemi' 265cu engine. It just happened to be the correct colour of the movie car, so i didn't repaint it. I removed the tampo printed decals from the model and replaced them with correct side stripes, which i drew up and had PattosPlace print them out. i also changed the wheels to the nice slotted kidney mags from my spares.


















































The other car is 'The FJ Holden', another Australian film (thread coming).


















I have a soft spot for the Valiant Charger, having owned one when i was younger.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Awesome build! :thumbsup:


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Nice job on the upgrades!


----------

